# Updating Advice Articles?



## Bill4728 (May 8, 2007)

In this   thread    there is a discussion about the many different point systems and an idea about how to compare them. 

We at TUG already have something like that called the advice section but the problem is the section can sometimes get very old. As an example there is an article on Marriott reward points but it was written in 2000 and there have been significant changes since 2000. Or there are 2 articles about 2 different systems which I believe are now both combined under a third name: Bluegreen

Would and could we get someone to volunteer to update (or create) these articles?


----------



## Bill4728 (May 8, 2007)

Here are the systems which we are thinking of

Hilton -HGVC
Worldmark- WM
Disney - DVC
Starwood- SVN
Fairfield - FF
Hyatt - HVC
Sunterra - 
Bluegreen-BGVC
Shell Vacation - SVC
Monarch Grand - MGV
Club Intrawest - CI
Raintree- 
Royal Holiday - RHC
Vacation Internationael - VI

I'll start and update my articles on Club Intrawest and Monarch Grand. 

Who else?


----------



## Keitht (May 8, 2007)

Isn't there also a wider issue of how we can keep all FAQs up to date?  I think it's probably a job that is too big for one person to take on.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 8, 2007)

Keitht said:


> Isn't there also a wider issue of how we can keep all FAQs up to date?  I think it's probably a job that is too big for one person to take on.




Yes, keeping them up-to-date is hard. 

Sometimes I'll hear, the article is 3 years old is it still good? Well sometimes there have been little or no changes in three years except maybe a new resort but the system is unchanged. Sometimes there are lots of changes. So basing how up-to-date it is can be very difficult for a non owner.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 8, 2007)

*Here is a list of the current advice articles and their last update :*
Club Intrawest  - Updated 9/2004 *( I'll update )*
Disney Vacation Club – Updated 9/2000
Fairfield Fairshare Plus - Updated 5/1998
Hapimag Concept,  Updated 3/99  ( Does This Still Exist?)
Hyatt Vacation Club - Updated 6/2005   *Current*
Hilton Grand Vacations Club Updated 5/2004 *Current?*
Monarch Vacations Club -  Updated 9/2004  *( I'll update )*

Resort Development International (RDI) - Updated 7/97 (Is This Bluegreen?)
Starwood Vacation Network - Updated  10/2006 *Current*
Vacation Internationale's  Updated 2/98 
World Class Resort Club - Updated 5/96 ( Does This Still Exist?)
Worldmark The Club Resorts - Updated 1/2004 *Current?*
World Wide Vac.(Wwvc), Pieter I. Haartsen Updated 5/98  ( Does This Still Exist?)
World Wide Vacation Club , John Collister Updated 6/98 (Is This Bluegreen?)

*Maybe shouldn’t be with Club Info*
Exchanging for Marriott Award Points –
Fairfield Info Gleaned from Fairfield Egroup List Archives -
Fairfield Resort Management Services 
RCI Management, 
Starwood Vacation Network Star Point Value Chart 
Marriott Vacation Club International - Historical Database of Annual Fees


----------



## TUGBrian (May 8, 2007)

I will offer membership extensions and or free ads to those taking part in updating these articles to make them current!


----------



## CatLovers (May 8, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> I will offer membership extensions and or free ads to those taking part in updating these articles to make them current!



I just (last month) started a new sticky thread in the Point Systems section titled "Shell Vacation Club knowledge thread".  Perhaps this can be linked to the Advice Page.  I did ask that people add to it, and there has been some input.

Btw, hope you'll give me my membership extension!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 8, 2007)

absolutely...lets see what we can do with it!


----------



## GregGH (May 11, 2007)

*The solution is a WIKI ---*

Hello

This thread and the one that it came from are great idea's - and point well taken about how to keep them up to date - 

use a Wiki !!!!!!!!!!!

PLEASE --if you don't know what a wiki is --- do a google search

See this ... http://clubintrawest.pbwiki.com    as an idea on HOW to keep the data absolutely up to date ... I think the Tug'r  smbrannan is the drive behind this.  But -with a wiki - you can have ALL READERS as editors.

We need a wiki in TUG.com  --- it is so obvious -- it is a technology that makes this problem of keeping the data up to date .... just go away

Regards
A huge wiki fan .... Greg


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 5, 2008)

It been over 8 months 

Anyone wish to help with this.

PM me

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 5, 2008)

setting up a "wiki" while easy to say....is certainly not as simple as installing one.

the last thing anyone is interested in is creating yet another login and password for users to remember.

Until we can set up something that can integrate with the existing login system for the members only section...wiki style updates are going to remain unavailable :/


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 5, 2008)

I do appreciate this coming back up...I think I forgot about catlovers starwood stuff....going to put it on my todo list this week!


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 5, 2008)

one thing to note is that there are TONS of posts on the forums that can be turned into advice articles.

I simply dont have the time to scour the boards to find all of them...so if you want to submit threads to me for submission into the advice section...that would be fantastic.

tug@tug2.net


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2008)

TUG Improvements! said:


> I do appreciate this coming back up...I think I forgot about catlovers starwood stuff....going to put it on my todo list this week!



We're already confused enough over on the Starwood board, could you list Catlovers FAQ under "Shell" instead of "Starwood" please?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 6, 2008)

shell starwood..same thing!  =D

obviously I needed more coffee today!


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 16, 2008)

added a handfull of BBS threads to the TUGADVICE section!


----------



## lprstn (Feb 25, 2008)

Do you still need help with these articles?  I could pull out my pen and update the Wyndam for you.  Let me know...


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 25, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Do you still need help with these articles?  I could pull out my pen and update the Wyndam for you.  Let me know...




That would be GREAT!!

TIA


----------

